
Sparsepp: improving on Google's sparsehash - greg7mdp
https://github.com/greg7mdp/sparsepp
======
greg7mdp
Author here. Disappointed with the apparent lack of interest, considering that
sparsepp is likely the best choice today when you need an unordered_map or
set.

